# NEED HELP - Tier 5 (Youth Mobility Scheme) - Arriving UK



## norman_norman (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi all,

My name is Norman, from Hong Kong. I have a Tier 5 (YMS) visa which will be valid from this October. I booked the flight and will arrive UK in October - the exact date of visa is valid. 

I have the following questions about arriving UK, please help:

1a. My wife (UK citizen) has UK bank account, but I don't. Therefore, I plan to transfer my saving to hers. So I will have no saving in my bank account, but I will keep some cash (pounds) in my hand. The question is should I need to have 1890 pounds in MY saving account while I am getting through the UK gate (airport - immigration)? Will they check it?

1b. If they check (as question 1) my saving, can I proof it by CASH rather than MY bank account?



2. The documents have to keep in hand while getting through the UK gate (immigration):

- passport
- TB test certificate
- few passport photos (UK size)
- landing card

Any more documents I need to provide while getting through the UK gate?



3. Any more things I have to prepare or do before coming to UK?



4. After I get through the gate, I need to do the registration in police station within 7 days.
I would like to know, is there any more thing(s) I have to do after my arrival?



I really appreciate your time and help.

Looking forward to your reply.

Norman


----------



## norman_norman (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone can help ?


----------

